# What's your favorite alt. Keyboard? Poll



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey guys. The keyboard is one of the most important parts of your phone's ui, and one that most users interact with regularly. There are a lot of alternative keyboards out there for those that don't like stock, which are you currently using, and which is your favorite? I like smart keyboard the best, but the swiftkey 3.0 beta and swype beta are also really good. What are you guys liking?

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

swype here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Thumb keyboard for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nolmt60243 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use the hackers keyboard and the SwiftKey keyboard

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Swype


----------



## rickt1152 (Apr 14, 2012)

Swype

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorZaius68 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwiftKey - Currently using SwiftKey 3 Beta.


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Smart Keyboard. On both phone and tablet.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mellis242 (Mar 25, 2012)

I hated swift key at first but then it grew on me and I don't think I would use anything else now

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Perfect keyboard pro or SwiftKey 3... Which ever I'm feeling like today lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> Thumb keyboard for me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for sharing, had never heard of thumb keyboard before, looks great, highly reviewed, awesome concept. Will try it for sure!

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for their feedback. There's so many keyboards out there, it's nice to be able to know what other users like!

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## john.. (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm still a fan of FlexT9. I tend to use the thumb keyboard on my kindle fire, but FlexT9 on my phone. I like the stock android keyboard from Gingerbread and ICS as well as they seem to be rather fast and responsive.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd have to say I like better keyboard the best. It's only available on the Amazon app store. It has a lot of negative ratings because the developer got kicked out of Google market, and he pretty much disregarded any contacts from the people who had already purchased it that didn't want to do so again on the Amazon store. I bought it again because it really is my favorite but I wish the developer didn't act the way he did.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

johndoe86x said:


> I'd have to say I like better keyboard the best. It's only available on the Amazon app store. It has a lot of negative ratings because the developer got kicked out of Google market, and he pretty much disregarded any contacts from the people who had already purchased it that didn't want to do so again on the Amazon store. I bought it again because it really is my favorite but I wish the developer didn't act the way he did.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I agree, but emailed and got a response. My understanding is that the dev. Got kicked because of what Google saw as a copyright problem with some of his themes. He tried to work with Google to keep at least better keyboard up, but got no explanation or reply thereafter, and wasn't allowed to resubmit BK. After being altogether banned, he was unable to find a resolution for paid customers. I didn't really believe the reply at first, until Arbeitsnenad, a market theme developer, described almost the same situation when I emailed about his dark grunge theme being pulled. So, not entirely the dev's fault, but a bad situation for paid customers like you said.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk 2...


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

AOSP or Swype for me. I absolutely hate the stock HTC keyboard.

Sent from my Rezound™ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## planedoc (Sep 18, 2011)

FlexT9 here.. better than swype in my opinion..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aheeejd (Feb 15, 2012)

SwiftKey x & using SwiftKey 3 atm.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ics keyboard for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Bondfrenchbond (Apr 18, 2012)

I love SwiftKey but the space bar was too small. Luckily I found out you can get SwiftKey beta 3 from the website with a large space bar. Love it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jas0nmack (Jul 30, 2011)

FlexT9

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------

